# Tree Blocking Entire San Miguel channel in Norwood Canyon Section



## desertriverrat (Apr 4, 2010)

Just below camp 1 on the San Miguel in the Norwood Canyon section (Beaver Creek to Pinyon) and just above the note posted below of wood in a right channel, there is a BIG pine tree that has been leaning for a few years, fell sometime Sunday June 22nd and it is TOTALLY blocking the river channel creating a MANDATORY portage. 

Took a friend and I 1.5 hours to portage/bushwack 2, 12 ft catarafts around it. You can portage on the right, just before the tree. It is a big live pine with 100's of branches on it, so no way through. The trunk is sitting a couple inches off the water the whole way across.

The good news is we kind of created a trail!!! Bad news it is going to be a pain to get it out of there!


----------

